# Is he a black copper or black dragon?



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

He was listed as a black copper when I bought him, but he just looks black with white dragon scales, even after 2 weeks. I got a sibling female that was black copper also, and her dragon scales look copper, but his dont. Was he mislabeled?


http://imgur.com/YK5P0sz
http://imgur.com/OjK4qeD
http://imgur.com/cQHczBC
http://imgur.com/E3swwr1
http://imgur.com/YEgEaJl
http://imgur.com/2FwDZkU


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Black dragon.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Yea I thought so....which sucks...I bought him because he was supposed to be black copper. He looked black copper in the sellers pics, but I could tell right when I got him that he probably wasn't...


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

This was the pic he was listed with
http://imgur.com/QBw4vK7

And the seller just told me that because his scales are half black and half silver is what makes him a black copper ??? (We were talking because this fish still has barely eaten, not because I was complaining about his color or anything lol)


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Black copper is black with copper iridescence like my avatar. Could be a black copper dragon. Nice fish either way


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

He said both the parents were just black dragons, and he insists this boy IS a black copper. I really don't care either way, he's beautiful. And will be interesting to breed to one of his sisters.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

You better make a spawn log, I want to see how the offspring turn out :-D


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

I will for sure. It won't be for a bit though, I am going to spawn my koi and orange male first, and depending on how many fry they have, I might not have time for two spawns at once.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

What makes a ds is the thick very opaque scales. The scales can be any color including copper. A black copper is a black fish with the mutated steel blue (copper) accents.


----------

